# Best and safest driving route to Chapala from Houston



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

I am mostly concerned with the route once inside MX. I keep hearing all the stories and this will be our first trip. I have two kids with me, so I am really concerned with safety. I was told to avoid Monterrey??? I was also told to go over on the toll bridge??? Is the drive down there really all that bad? 
Can anyone PLEASE give me advice?
Thanks in advance! We are on our way in the next few days!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Forget all that you have heard and come on down. We haven't lost a 'snowbird' yet. The easiest route for you is to the Rio Grande Valley and a crossing at the new bridge in Pharr, TX. You'll follow signs to Rt. 97 toward Ciudad Victoria and Rt. 101. We often spend the night in Ciudad Victoria at Hotel Sierra Gorda, on the main plaza in Centro. Use the new bypass on towards San Luis Potosi, then follow the Lagos de Moreno & Guadalajara signs. As you approach Guadalajara, follow Airport signs and you'll find the signs for Chapala. Its a piece of cake, the scenery is fantastic. You'll enjoy the trip.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm assuming since the 1st drive that probably need to get FMM's and car permit. Is Pharr Banercito open 7 days? I use Los Indios near Harlingen and closed Sundays. Also, I believe with children unless both parents that may need additional documentation. Finally, not sure how far Chapala to San Luis Potosi is but we are 1.5 hours south and easy day drive from the border. If not much further to Chapala, they may have option to overnite in Texas near Pharr. In this case, would need to know at what time banjercito opened.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks so much! I am really looking forward to this!!! I have been wanting to come down for quite some time. What can I expect at the border? I've driven into Canada before and it was no big deal...drive up, provide passports, chat for a moment, and move along. Is it the same there? How long do I need to allow to cross?
What about a cell phone down there? Will my Blackberry work? I know I need to get another...are they relatively easy to come by (like a TracFone?) or do I need to sign a contract with a MX company?
I have so many questions...sorry...just excited.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The border stop is a two step process. INM (Immigration), where each person will get an FMM tourist permit, good for up to 180 days & not renewable in Mexico and then a stop at Aduana/Banjercito for the temporary importation of your car. You'll need title & registration showing the VIN, a major credit card to post the bond, insuring that you will remove the car from Mexico. Keep all documents safe during your stay and be prepared to stop and surrender them when you leave, even if you have to search for the place to do it. On the way in, don't forget to get cash, in pesos, at an ATM and you should have already notified your bank that you will use your cards in Mexico.
If you are visiting for a short time & don't know many local folks, you might not need your cell phone. Roaming charges will be expensive, if it works. Alternatively, you could buy a cheap phone & minutes at any local vendor. I don't know about the Blackberry, but doubt it will work.
Have fun & enjoy the trip.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You now need get both a visa(FMM) and temporary car importation permit at the border.
I'm not familiar with Pharr but at Los Indios after going through customs(at Matamoros it is before customs) 1st park and then go to immigration to get the FMM forms to fill out(these are for up to 180 days). You then go back to immigration to have paperwork completed. Then to banjercito to pay for the visas. In Los Indios they are together, Laredo different windows but not sure of Pharr but expect close. After paying, you take receipt back to immigration and they both stamp passport and keep a copy of paperwork(don't lose your copy as you will need to exit). You then need to do the car permit. 1st go to copias station. Give them passport, visa, drivers license, title or registration(if a lien on title you will need letter from lien holder), credit card. Then take all this plus originals back to banjercito to complete car permit. Sounds like a lot but we just went through Los Indios two weeks ago and took 30 minutes. Again, we've not done with kids but I believe that unless both parents that there needs be some sort of authorization.
As to phone, whether US phone works is somewhat dependent on US carrier and it's Mexican partners. We use ATT and have an international plan but still expensive. We use Skype for video computer to computer and Magicjack for land calls to/from US. We have temporary Mexican cell using minutes but will upgrade to full Mexican plan.

Good luck on your trip!


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

My Blackberry always worked just fine. It needs to be "unlocked" if not already, just call your cell provider and they will give you an unlock code and instructions. You'll be roaming on Telcel or Movistar most of the time. It's expensive. Calls will be about $3/min and texts will be 50 cents to a dollar each. I just turn data services off while roaming because data is $15/mb. Not Gb, per Mb. 

In addition to the border stop for customs and immigration, there is also an interior checkpoint about 20km inland where you may be stopped again and checked. You can get your car permit online in advance, or at a Mexican consulate. Costs more but avoids any issues at the border with having the correct supporting documents. You'll still need the FMM but that is quick and painless.

I usually get pesos on the U.S. side just before the crossing where most places there are lots of cambios. If not, then I just get them at the immigration building. The exchange rate may not be the best (ATM will be the best but check what your bank charges in fees) but I've watched a few times and found them not as bad as one might think. When you factor in the time and convenience and safety, I prefer to do that over hunting out the best rate.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for duplication with RV ******. We must have been typing in parallel and I'm slower.
You had asked about Houston down but I see your base is Roanoke. We drive down multiple times of year from Raleigh so know route pretty well.
I have deal with ATT that allows roaming at $.70/min. Still expensive. I alerted ATT 1st time 8 years ago that going to Mexico and they said fine, gave me a trouble number, but no unlock code.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

we all forgot to tell you to have the correct paperwork for your children.....


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, buy a cheap Mexican cell if you want to make calls here.

To call the US - if you have a computer and internet access, there is a Skype plan that I purchase for $5.99 a month that allows me unlimited calling and "air time" to any phone in the US, be it cell or landline. Plus, I can call any landline in Mexico free as well. Mexican cell phones cost me about $.25 per minute.
For $1.50 a month extra I also bought a US phone number through Skype so my stateside friends and family can call me as well for local rates.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

some usa cell phone providers have a vacation mode plan...... 5.00 per month.. just dont answer the call.... you are able to see who is calling while your in mexico.

get yourself a magic jack to plug into your lap top computer, make sure you have a head set with you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're getting off topic, but yes, the children need their individual passports and visas, as well as the presence of both birth parents. If traveling with only one parent, they must have formal, notarized & translated letters of permission from the other birth parent to allow them to cross borders. Otherwise; a death certificate.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks!

I do have all the papers on the chldren.  

I really appreciate the Magic Jack idea! I want to be able to talk to my family up here. I'll probably get a cheap phone there for convenience.

Maybe I'll see you soon???


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

here is the link to traza tu ruta.... it states 11.00+ hour trip
Error Page


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

ooops. i googled mexico traza tu ruta.. input the place of departure- state of tamaulipas.. then city... then jalisco state / chapala to get a good detail of toll fees and kilometers between cities


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This is an important point. I'm not sure when Pharr immigration and banjercito open but Los Indios opens at 9AM. Even if only half an hour this would mean 8PM+ to Chapala and I really wouldn't suggest driving at night. This is assuming you overnight at the border. If you are starting from Houston, then need add 4.5hrs. In this case, RV Gringos suggestion of Ciudad Victoria which is only some 3+hours from the border makes sense. If start at the border, I'd go to San Luis Potosi.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I really don't see the reason to fear driving at night. Of course not in the border zone or other hot zones or dangerous curvy roads but the main highways and autopistes are not a problem. 

Personally, if driving daytime only is a priority, I'd go thru Nvo Laredo and take Mx57. The Nvo Laredo crossing is 24/7 and you can get started at 6am.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
I am definitely going to be checking in to times and days and where I need to cross. My biggest concern with driving is safety. I was not planning on driving at night...especially not anywhere near the border. I was just wondering about the areas to avoid. My family saw the car bombs in Cuidad Victoria on the news (and are worried) and so I probably will go ahead to SLP...that was my original thought.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As a 1st time with the paperwork, I'd really stay near the border whether Laredo or McAllen-Harlingen. This would make an easy drive to San Luis Potosi and to Chapala the next day. I never suggest anyone not real familiar with Mexico drive at night. Not sure about your area but a lot of stray cows and horses show up in bad places here. Also, the practice of putting a rock on the road as a warning and then forgetting to remove isn't normal to US drivers. Finally, I've had too many Mexicans tell me that they see better with their lights off. I almost was broadsided on Hwy 57 by someone without lights entering the highway. No thank you!


----------



## WestCoastRI (Feb 1, 2011)

make sure you get your mexican auto insurance!!




:clap2:


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I took my daughter with me to Guadalajara last Jan-Feb and the requirements for children have changed. Since the US requires both parents to sign the application for a passport the Mexico govt. holds the position that both parents agree that the child can leave the US. I had my notarized letter from her mom, and was told it was not necessary anymore. They guy who approved our FMT just wanted passports. That's all you need now.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many will find that to be very good news, avoiding the need for specific permission each trip.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

But as with everything Mexico, I'm not ready to accept it as new requirements merely on the basis that one immigration official in one location said on one given day that it was not needed.

If the purpose of this rule is to protect against custodial "kidnappings" then such a change would be disastrous as applying for a passport is not approval for going to any specific destination or dates. Circumstances change. Parents get divorced. If one is unable to get the approval from a spouse for a specific trip then there is probably a good reason for it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Also true; so, maybe it is still wise to have the letters available if needed.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Going back to the base note on routes Houston to Mexico. I received a disturbing note today. One of the most frequent travelers I know between Texas and the state of Guanajuato(once a month or more for 10+ years) has a place on South Padre as well as here in Pozos. He just sent a note that because of activities that concern him with the "Ciudad Victoria corridor", he is driving from South Padre to Laredo and taking the main cuota route south. I'll find out the details this weekend but if he is concerned, I'm concerned.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Going back to the base note on routes Houston to Mexico. I received a disturbing note today. One of the most frequent travelers I know between Texas and the state of Guanajuato(once a month or more for 10+ years) has a place on South Padre as well as here in Pozos. He just sent a note that because of activities that concern him with the "Ciudad Victoria corridor", he is driving from South Padre to Laredo and taking the main cuota route south. I'll find out the details this weekend but if he is concerned, I'm concerned.


I'd be curious to find out more. My family and I start the long drive south from Calgary to Guatemala tomorrow am. 

I planned to go the Matamoros-Tampico-Veracruz-Tapachula route as it's the fastest. But after speaking to a guy in McAllen, who directed me to the US State Dept websites, I'm having second thoughts. I've driven throughout Mexico many times over the past decade but this is the first time I'm feeling a bit nervous about it. Usually it feels so safe and relaxing driving up from Guatemala.

That said, a contact of mine in Guatemala has two friends who just drove the Matamoros-Tampico-Veracruz-Tapachula route. One in December and one in Jan. Nothing unusual to report. 

Don't relish the idea of an extra day in the car taking the 57 south from Piedras Negras ... not to mention people saying the road south to Saltillo can be dangerous. 

Advice anyone?

Cheers!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

A very good friend of mine left for Guadalajara from Omaha, NE and he crossed at Laredo. He arrived this afternoon and called me to say he encoountered no trouble at all. He took the Nuevo Laredo to Monterrey to Saltillo to Matehuala to San Louis Potosi, to Guadalajara. It is mostly cuota but along this route there are 2 excellent places to stop that look exactly like truck stops in the US but in my opinion the ones on this route are much better (clean, excellent food, free bathrooms w/toilet paper, and overall very nice inside) and for a long trip a welcome sight.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The issue out of Matamoros had been Zeta activity 2 February on both the road south just outside Matamoros and in Valle Hermoso which are the two main routes south out of Harlingen/Brownsville. This was an attempt by the Zetas to reclaim territory from the Gulf Cartel. My friends had to stay an extra day in Texas because of the weather. Also, the army has moved in to quiet the situation so they reverted to the Matamoros, Ciudad Victoria, San Luis Potosi route.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> The issue out of Matamoros had been Zeta activity 2 February on both the road south just outside Matamoros and in Valle Hermoso which are the two main routes south out of Harlingen/Brownsville. This was an attempt by the Zetas to reclaim territory from the Gulf Cartel. My friends had to stay an extra day in Texas because of the weather. Also, the army has moved in to quiet the situation so they reverted to the Matamoros, Ciudad Victoria, San Luis Potosi route.


I was told that there were many carjackings/robberies along the highway south of Matamoros, and that the situation got better in early December, but then worse in late December and early Jan.

So what you're saying is that the army moved into NE Mexico near Matamoros and because of their presence your friends ended up crossing at Mata and taking the highway south, then west to Ciudad Victoria and on to San Luis?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, it's a straight shot Matamoros to Ciudad Victoria, initially on hwy 180 and when that goes left toward Tampico, it becomes 101 to and around Ciudad Victoria. There is now a cuota extension to the Rio Verde Quota where go west to hwy 57 and then south to San Luis Potosi. We drove this route crossing at Los Indios south of Harlingen and took hwy 99 through Valle Hermoso where meets hwy 180 at the Aduano checkpoint on 30 December. No problem but yes our friends did 180 out of Matamoros to 101 yesterday, Saturday.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Actually, it's a straight shot Matamoros to Ciudad Victoria, initially on hwy 180 and when that goes left toward Tampico, it becomes 101 to and around Ciudad Victoria. There is now a cuota extension to the Rio Verde Quota where go west to hwy 57 and then south to San Luis Potosi. We drove this route crossing at Los Indios south of Harlingen and took hwy 99 through Valle Hermoso where meets hwy 180 at the Aduano checkpoint on 30 December. No problem but yes our friends did 180 out of Matamoros to 101 yesterday, Saturday.


Good to hear! I'd take the 180 straight to Tampico, and further on to Veracruz. But my understanding was the most dangerous section is where the 180 turns into the 101 (San Fernando?).

I'll check back on here later in the week when we've made it to Texas.

Thanks for all the help!


----------

